

The Go Playground - elblanco
http://golang.org/doc/play/

======
networkjester
What is HNs general feeling toward the Go Programming Language? Will this be
the next big thing to develop with?

There's a rather attractive summary on the golang.org main page:

"The Go programming language is an open source project to make programmers
more productive. Go is expressive, concise, clean, and efficient. Its
concurrency mechanisms make it easy to write programs that get the most out of
multicore and networked machines, while its novel type system enables flexible
and modular program construction. Go compiles quickly to machine code yet has
the convenience of garbage collection and the power of run-time reflection.
It's a fast, statically typed, compiled language that feels like a dynamically
typed, interpreted language."

But how likely is this language to be generally accepted? I guess only time
can tell as to whether they generate enough interest for people to start
developing cool things with it. Just trying to get a better idea as to whether
it'd be worth my time to really dive into... (I know, more exposure never hurt
anyone... Sans Chernobyl... too soon?)

